# 127 yards and a 108 yards shots



## robertsfam

Now I know I will get sh$& for this but I have Ben working on long range shots with my bow I have a CBE sight. I can shot really good out to a 130 yards, bow is shooting 315 fps and I'm shooting and epek and the g5 as my tip. I know a lot of you will say its not right but the tach. Is there for bows to shot this far. So here it is my deer was shot at a 127 yards away. Hit where I put it in the heart with the g5 [attachment=3:wbh60dp0]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1346996904.227701.jpg[/attachment:wbh60dp0]
He went 20 yards and was down!
[attachment=2:wbh60dp0]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1346996965.336501.jpg[/attachment:wbh60dp0]
That it may be luck? But then it was time for elk. The first time we went out we got in to them and I got my first elk shot him at a 108 yards with the epek 
[attachment=1:wbh60dp0]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1346997190.041413.jpg[/attachment:wbh60dp0]
Both lungs and a big hole! He went 300 yards from where I shot him! [attachment=0:wbh60dp0]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1346997326.469641.jpg[/attachment:wbh60dp0]
I have taken the time and think it is more then just luck! Two good shots hate me if you will just thought I would share!


----------



## kailey29us

No hate here, shooting that far is not for me but if you can do it good for you. Congrats on your elk and deer!!!


----------



## SureShot

Nice shots. Did you have any misses?


----------



## robertsfam

No miss two shots two kills


----------



## amadkau

Wow. Great shots, I'm jealous.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

congrats on the kills. But what fun is that shooting them that farr. It just me if you going to shoot that farr pick up a rifle. but congrats again.


----------



## bugchuker

Good job, my farthest shot is 67 yards, double lung hit on an elk. The good thing about those long shots Dustin is, after you release, you can drink a beer while you wait for your arrow to get there.


----------



## wapiti67

Hmm...300 yrds after the hit...mine went 20 yards after I shot her at 15....hmmm


----------



## dkhntrdstn

bugchuker said:


> Good job, my farthest shot is 67 yards, double lung hit on an elk. The good thing about those long shots Dustin is, after you release, you can drink a beer while you wait for your arrow to get there.


Dont get me wrong if you can pull it off like he did. Then great. but drinking a beer why you wait that got to be nice. LOL.I drink my beer why Im packing them out after the only run 50 yards.lol Like i said im not telling him how to hunt. so dont take it that way. congrats again


----------



## bloodtrail

Nice animals! What bow do you hunt with? My Mathews Monster can shoot accurately that far as well. I just don't yet feel comfortable shooting at an animal over 70 yards.

Each hunter should know their own skills and limits. I make no judgement on your shot distance other than the fact that I am impressed!


----------



## robertsfam

Hoyt maxis 31


----------



## klbzdad

If someone ever launches a 100+ yard shot at something I'm closer to and spent time stalking or waiting for to come in to me....I don't care if they hit it or not, someone will be spitting shoe laces! I'm happy you recovered them, but it is unethical. If you have to shoot that far on a spike elk or two point buck and want to wear camo, start muzzle loader hunting for crying out loud. 

Oh, and I can shoot out to 120 yards too! I'm proficient at it....FOR ARCHERY GOLF!!!!!! :O•-:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

Irresponsible and unethical! If you want to shot that far stick with a rifle. A breath of wind and you wound the animal.


----------



## robertsfam

No my rifle is for 600 and up only


----------



## shaun larsen

i learned the hard way last year when i made a thread about my 141 yard kill on a doe muley. to most of these trolls on here, it doesnt matter how good of a shot you are, its always "unethical" to shoot long ranges with bows, but completely accaptable to do so with a rifle or muzzy... 

to each their own. i see nothing wrong with it. 2 shots, 2 dead animals. which is more than most of the people who call themselves "bowhunters" can say, even when shooting at ranges of 50 and closer. especially the hunters who think its "hunting" to road hunt and shoot 2 points and spikes. in my opinion thats more unethical than hiking around and actually HUNTING. anyone can shoot a deer off the road at 30 yards o-|| 

nice shooting! its fun to launch arrows and listen for that sweet "whack" sound  keep on shooting! its never too early to start practicing for next years bomb launching adventures!
glad to hear you are using the right bow for the job


----------



## duct tape

Robin Hood! That is not for me but I can respect it. If you practice, can, and want to... Way to go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## longbow

dkhntrdstn said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, my farthest shot is 67 yards, double lung hit on an elk. The good thing about those long shots Dustin is, after you release, you can drink a beer while you wait for your arrow to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong if you can pull it off like he did. Then great. but drinking a beer why you wait that got to be nice. LOL.I drink my beer why Im packing them out after the only run 50 yards.lol Like i said im not telling him how to hunt. so dont take it that way. congrats again
Click to expand...

I don't know if you'd have time to drink a beer. Now if you were shooting my longbow you could polish off a beer and take pee just in time to see you arrow hit.


----------



## silversurfer

That is good shooting, but bow hunting is about getting close. You maybe able to pull it off a few times but whats next , 150 yards. For the good of the sport keep it close>


----------



## klbzdad

silversurfer said:


> That is good shooting, but bow hunting is about getting close. You maybe able to pull it off a few times but whats next , 150 yards. For the good of the sport keep it close>


+1 Well said. Archers get a bad rap because of the incorrect claim that we wound the most animals...

Shaun....uhmmmm, I don't care how often you practice with archery equipment or if your bow shoots 500 fps, mother nature will always have other ideas between crosswinds, downdrafts, terrain, and then in that short time animals can move. 80 - 300 yards, muzzy it. Beyond that, rifle. Sometimes with any weapon, they are in your lap but to intentionally take a shot with archery equipment because you can't close the distance? Its unethical. Each and every animals I've ever killed has been a heart shot and within 60 yards and only one was with in 150 yards of any road. This year I could have filled 100 tags with a two point buck without getting off my quad. Have a nice day.


----------



## martymcfly73

shaun larsen said:


> i learned the hard way last year when i made a thread about my 141 yard kill on a doe muley. to most of these trolls on here, it doesnt matter how good of a shot you are, its always "unethical" to shoot long ranges with bows, but completely accaptable to do so with a rifle or muzzy...
> 
> to each their own. i see nothing wrong with it. 2 shots, 2 dead animals. which is more than most of the people who call themselves "bowhunters" can say, even when shooting at ranges of 50 and closer. especially the hunters who think its "hunting" to road hunt and shoot 2 points and spikes. in my opinion thats more unethical than hiking around and actually HUNTING. anyone can shoot a deer off the road at 30 yards o-||
> 
> nice shooting! its fun to launch arrows and listen for that sweet "whack" sound  keep on shooting! its never too early to start practicing for next years bomb launching adventures!
> glad to hear you are using the right bow for the job


Trolls....hello pot calling. You are one of if not the biggest troll on here. Just sayin'.


----------



## Old Fudd

Props to U.. Ain't for me 
If that deer had taken a step or 2 at that distance you might have hit him in the Crotch


----------



## wyogoob

To each his own. Congratulations and thanks for posting.


I assume you use .010" pins? I'm thinking of switching to .010"s on my antelope bow.


----------



## bugchuker

martymcfly73 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> i learned the hard way last year when i made a thread about my 141 yard kill on a doe muley. to most of these trolls on here, it doesnt matter how good of a shot you are, its always "unethical" to shoot long ranges with bows, but completely accaptable to do so with a rifle or muzzy...
> 
> to each their own. i see nothing wrong with it. 2 shots, 2 dead animals. which is more than most of the people who call themselves "bowhunters" can say, even when shooting at ranges of 50 and closer. especially the hunters who think its "hunting" to road hunt and shoot 2 points and spikes. in my opinion thats more unethical than hiking around and actually HUNTING. anyone can shoot a deer off the road at 30 yards o-||
> 
> nice shooting! its fun to launch arrows and listen for that sweet "whack" sound  keep on shooting! its never too early to start practicing for next years bomb launching adventures!
> glad to hear you are using the right bow for the job
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls....hello pot calling. You are one of if not the biggest troll on here. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

Agreed, because a guy has an opinion doesn't make him a troll.


----------



## DarKHorN

To each his own. Congrats on the kills.


----------



## Kdub

I love this place. o-|| It's like being with my girlfriend. I know no matter what I say its gonna be wrong. Nice shooting!


----------



## Springville Shooter

Thank goodness that we have different opinions. How boring would this place be if we all thought the same. I love people who don't hunt just like me cuz we don't get in each others way. Good on you. And props for having the huevos to post controvesial material on this forum. I went through a long range phase for a while, now I just like to practice and try to get the best shot I can. Bottom line is that "ethical" is a word with no linear definition, so it gets thrown around quite freely. Heres the list of other "unethical" folks that have been identified on here:

All rifle hunters
All bow hunters
Long range rifle hunters
Long range bow hunters
Any non-traditional bowhunter
Those who hunt high fence
Those who hunt private property
Those who buy auction tags
Those who use four wheelers
Those who road hunt
Those who use tree stands

Unfotunately, the list goes on. You are in good company to be considered "unethical" on this forum at least once!----SS


----------



## ridgetop

Springville Shooter said:


> Thank goodness that we have different opinions. How boring would this place be if we all thought the same. I love people who don't hunt just like me cuz we don't get in each others way. Good on you. And props for having the huevos to post controvesial material on this forum. I went through a long range phase for a while, now I just like to practice and try to get the best shot I can. Bottom line is that "ethical" is a word with no linear definition, so it gets thrown around quite freely. Heres the list of other "unethical" folks that have been identified on here:
> 
> All rifle hunters
> All bow hunters
> Long range rifle hunters
> Long range bow hunters
> Any non-traditional bowhunter
> Those who hunt high fence
> Those who hunt private property
> Those who buy auction tags
> Those who use four wheelers
> Those who road hunt
> Those who use tree stands
> 
> Unfotunately, the list goes on. You are in good company to be considered "unethical" on this forum at least once!----SS


 that is funny and so true.


----------



## klbzdad

*eth·i·cal*? ?[eth-i-kuhl] adjective

1.pertaining to or dealing with morals or the principles of morality; pertaining to right and wrong in conduct.

2.being in accordance with the rules or standards for right conduct or practice, especially the standards of a profession: It was not considered ethical for physicians to advertise.

3.(of drugs) sold only upon medical prescription.

Nope....not "linear" at all.

FYI:

*lin·e·ar*? ?[lin-ee-er] adjective

1.of, consisting of, or using lines: linear design.

2.pertaining to or represented by lines: linear dimensions.

3.extended or arranged in a line: a linear series.

4.involving measurement in one dimension only; pertaining to length: linear measure.

5.of or pertaining to the characteristics of a work of art in which forms and rhythms are defined chiefly in terms of line.

There's a reason you can't describe an adjective with an adjective....Just sayin'. And I guess it comes down to individual interpretation of what "ethical" really means but I don't think those kinds of shots should ever be, or become, standard practice for archers. My opinion among the many.


----------



## shaun larsen

klbzdad said:


> *eth·i·cal*? ?[eth-i-kuhl] adjective
> 
> 1.pertaining to or dealing with morals or the principles of morality; pertaining to right and wrong in conduct.
> 
> 2.being in accordance with the rules or standards for right conduct or practice, especially the standards of a profession: It was not considered ethical for physicians to advertise.
> 
> 3.(of drugs) sold only upon medical prescription.
> 
> Nope....not "linear" at all.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> *lin·e·ar*? ?[lin-ee-er] adjective
> 
> 1.of, consisting of, or using lines: linear design.
> 
> 2.pertaining to or represented by lines: linear dimensions.
> 
> 3.extended or arranged in a line: a linear series.
> 
> 4.involving measurement in one dimension only; pertaining to length: linear measure.
> 
> 5.of or pertaining to the characteristics of a work of art in which forms and rhythms are defined chiefly in terms of line.
> 
> There's a reason you can't describe an adjective with an adjective....Just sayin'. And I guess it comes down to individual interpretation of what "ethical" really means but I don't think those kinds of shots should ever be, or become, standard practice for archers. My *opinion* among the many.


and thats all it comes down to. opinion.


----------



## utahgolf

a lot can happen to that arrow in the time it takes to reach the target. Like others have said, that animal takes a step or a little wind and you go from a heart shot to a hind quarter shot. The greater the distance the more variables and things can go wrong that aren't as likely to effect things 50 yards and under. I wonder if you were stalking a monster buck or bull if you would still take that long of a shot? or just because it was a smaller deer and elk that you were more likely to launch away? Anyways, two good shots and both recovered, hope that that streak continues and congrats.


----------



## Springville Shooter

klbzdad,
Congratulations!
Your opinion is just as good as everyone elses, and your dictionary is working great too! When I used the word linear, I was referencing the fact that the definition of the word ethical was full of abstract(opposite of linear) words like; morals, principles, standards, etc. You see, definition is a noun and is perfectly complimented by an adjective.....like linear. Hey, at least we're having a semi-intellegent conversation?------SS


----------



## klbzdad

eth·i·cal? ?[eth-i-kuhl] adjective

1.pertaining to or dealing with morals or the principles of morality; pertaining to right and wrong in conduct.

*2.being in accordance with the rules or standards for right conduct or practice, especially the standards of a profession: It was not considered ethical for physicians to advertise.*

3.(of drugs) sold only upon medical prescription.

Maybe I'm not too bright this evening but can you tell me, SS, where the abstract is in #2? Of course, #2 being the most applicable section of the definition and all.
:O•-:


----------



## COOPERD

Nice shot on your buck and bull. Looks like you have practiced.


----------



## COOPERD

klbzdad said:


> If someone ever launches a 100+ yard shot at something I'm closer to and spent time stalking or waiting for to come in to me....I don't care if they hit it or not, someone will be spitting shoe laces! What a badass!! :roll:


----------



## Springville Shooter

Sure, I think that #2 would apply great if we were talking about a subject where there was an applical law or standard. If we were discussing shooting deer at night with a spotlight, this would be a no-brainer. However, we are discussing the subject of long range archery shots. Let's break this down: 1. There are no rules that pertain to this subject. 2. By the very nature of this discussion there is obviously no accepted standard that exists. 3. The term "right conduct or practice" is about as vague as you can get. I actually think that #1 might fit a little better. 

Believe it or not, I do see your point on this issue. Unfortunately, many philosophers have spent lifetimes trying to untangle this mess about ethics, morals, and such to no avail. Just take Philosophy 205G at your local University and you will find that these topics, along with others like freedom and freewill are purely subjective and basically only valid in the eye of the beholder where universal statutes and laws are not in place. You can't say we didn't give it a darned good try though. I'm afraid that we might have the clubs raised over the dead horse at this point. -------SS


----------



## shaun larsen

klbzdad said:


> If someone ever launches a 100+ yard shot at something I'm closer to and spent time stalking or waiting for to come in to me....I don't care if they hit it or not, someone will be spitting shoe laces!


why? because you own the mountain? or you have more right to that animal than another? i agree no one should intentionally screw up another guy on a stalk, but chit happens. ive had more than one guy shoot at an animal i was stalking or waiting for. they simply didnt see me. i didnt feel the need to kill them over it. yes i was upset, but it happens. move on. find another animal. no need to get violent over a simple mistake :roll:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

It's all about practice before that opportunity presents itself... and the conditions at the time the shot is decided... and the abilities of the individual behind the sight...


----------



## klbzdad

shaun larsen said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone ever launches a 100+ yard shot at something I'm closer to and spent time stalking or waiting for to come in to me....I don't care if they hit it or not, someone will be spitting shoe laces!
> 
> 
> 
> why? because you own the mountain? or you have more right to that animal than another? i agree no one should intentionally screw up another guy on a stalk, but chit happens. ive had more than one guy shoot at an animal i was stalking or waiting for. they simply didnt see me. i didnt feel the need to kill them over it. yes i was upset, but it happens. move on. find another animal. no need to get violent over a simple mistake :roll:
Click to expand...

Yup, I own the mountain, just like everyone else owns it too. My point is simple, there are too many variables at play. Taking those kinds of chances, practice or not, is not the NORM and not in line with any practices or standards (which is too broad a stroke to pinpoint so SS, we'll agree to disagree) in archery that I know of. Professionals do not take those long of shots in competition, and I have not read anywhere that professional hunters are suggesting that long distance archery shots will be the future norm. Quite contrary.Its exhibition and you bet I'd open a can of whoopass if someone launched an arrow in my direction, mistake or not there will be a "conversation". I stay aware when stalking and if someone is between me and an animals, they win and I'll spectate. What if a muzzy or rifle hunter was going to take a shot on public land not knowing where the bullet would end up but do it anyway on a "chance" all variable line up? You wouldn't call that irresponsible? I think its quite simple....Congrats on recovery of your animals however taking those long of shots with archery equipment is, unethical or irresponsible, whichever you like.


----------



## Kdub

It's neither obviously since he recovered both animals.


----------



## shaun larsen

Clearly you don't know much about target archery. They shoot all the time out at 100 yards. Some 3D shoots have targets out past 100. Usually its at those distances where the top shooters will prove their skills... and obviously you've never participated in the gs rifle deer hunt in Utah. People are shooting bullets in every direction, taking that "chance" shot. It happens every day, all day, in every until across the state. Id much rather someone take a 100 yard shot on an animal, who practices year round and KNOWS where their arrow is going to hit, versus the guy who doesn't practice until a week before the hunt and takes shots at animals at 50 yards. Ill be the guy launching bombs, who practices all year, will hit the animal better than the guy who picks up his bow a week before the hunt... fyi, a majority of the pros, especially the guys who hunt out west do Infact have atleast a 100 yard pin on their bow. They may not use it just because they can, and they don't brag about it, but its there and ready to be used if needed.


----------



## bwhntr

THIS IS THE POLICE, THIS IS THE INTERNET POLICE...COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Bow hunting for me will always be about "how close" not "how far"...

Nice kills.


----------



## wyoming2utah

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Bow hunting for me will always be about "how close" not "how far"...
> 
> Nice kills.


Exactly...the art of bowhunting isn't in how far away you were able to kill an animal at, but at how close! What distinguishes bowhunting from rifle and muzzy hunting is that the hunter gets in close proximity to the animal...sorry, but I am not only not impressed with the long shots, I am perplexed and even troubled by them!


----------



## bwhntr

wyoming2utah said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bow hunting for me will always be about "how close" not "how far"...
> 
> Nice kills.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...the art of bowhunting isn't in how far away you were able to kill an animal at, but at how close! What distinguishes bowhunting from rifle and muzzy hunting is that the hunter gets in close proximity to the animal...sorry, but I am not only not impressed with the long shots, I am perplexed and even troubled by them!
Click to expand...

Ummm...when I spent my days in field with a muzzleloader it too was about getting close. Somehow, somewhere this has turned into a long range 200+ yard game. Oh well, to each his own. (btw, I really don't give a ****).


----------



## wyoming2utah

bwhntr said:


> Ummm...when I spent my days in field with a muzzleloader it too was about getting close. Somehow, somewhere this has turned into a long range 200+ yard game.


It is all relative....it should be about getting close (For some it is not). My point was that relatively speaking bow hunters must get closer than muzzy hunters...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Oh well, to each his own. (btw, I really don't give a ****).


Exactly, that's why I added the "bowhunting for me" part... 

I dont really give a crap what you do any more. Even if it is unethical and stupid... :O•-: o-||


----------



## bwhntr

I know what you meant...however with technology the games change. I like to get close, but that's me. I like to get close with a rifle. However, I drive a Chevy, and I know some would not agree with that.


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh well, to each his own. (btw, I really don't give a ****).
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, that's why I added the "bowhunting for me" part...
> 
> I dont really give a crap what you do any more. Even if it is unethical and stupid... :O•-: o-||
Click to expand...

Lol...me either. :mrgreen:


----------



## klbzdad

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, to each his own. (btw, I really don't give a ****).
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, that's why I added the "bowhunting for me" part...
> 
> I dont really give a crap what you do any more. Even if it is unethical and stupid... :O•-: o-||
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol...me either. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

And here I am looking to you two for knowledge and wisdom....pfft! :O•-:


----------



## bwhntr

Lol...if you were looking for wisdom from us you're in serious trouble. That's like asking the fox to watch over the hen house!


----------



## klbzdad

bwhntr said:


> Lol...if you were looking for wisdom from us you're in serious trouble. That's like asking the fox to watch over the hen house!


BAH!!!! Have a nice night!


----------



## elk22hunter

I agree with Tex and Bwhntr................not sure what they said but it sounded good.


----------



## bwhntr

...and I agree with Elk22...whatever he said.  It sounded even better.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I only agree with myself, all you other guys can go climb a tree! 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## klbzdad

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I only agree with myself, all you other guys can go climb a tree! 8) :mrgreen:


I can't...someone stole my ladder stand that's been in the same tree for 20 years!

-_O- -_O-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

:lol:


----------



## brucifr

I heard unethical and irresponsible on this thread…which are both arguable I suppose. The only word to use that nobody can really argue with though is LAZY. Seriously…you wait all year for the season to begin and that’s your hunt? Why anyone is impressed with you is beyond me. Perhaps if you learn how to hunt you’ll have a more rewarding experience instead of trying to paint your lazy bow hunting practices into something redeemable in any way.


----------



## shaun larsen

^^ well if that's how you classify lazy, everyone who shoots a rifle or muzzy at animals further than 100 yards is guilty of being lazy as well


----------



## brucifr

I think a better comparison would be guys that take 1000 yd shots with riffles when you could easily close some distance…that’s comparable. Kind of like shooting over 100 yards with a bow…learn how to close the distance on an animal. Who knows…the intimacy you get taking an animal at 15 feet might be thrilling enough to make it worth the effort...unless your just to [email protected]*#ing lazy.


----------



## BradN

I didn't really just read:



> the intimacy you get taking an animal


did I?


----------



## brucifr

do I have to get out a dictionary and jot down all the different ways that intimacy is defined? Get your ind out of the gutter.


----------



## bwhntr

BradN said:


> I didn't really just read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the intimacy you get taking an animal
> 
> 
> 
> did I?
Click to expand...

You read it right...Bruce has a "special" relationship with the animals he harvests! :mrgreen:


----------



## brucifr

Yeah...I eat them.


----------



## bwhntr




----------



## Duckholla

Ignorance is bliss! I remember when I was 12 and my Dad used to say to me all the time, "I'm sure glad you're around. Don't mind me if I try to learn all I can from you while you still know everything!" Some measures of ethics take years, and experience to develop, and employ in the field. Some call it wisdom, and those who have neither years or experience rarely recognize the voice of wisdom even when it's speaking directly to them....

It took me years, and a few experiences to understand why my Dad used to say that about me. I laugh about it now....but back then he was of course wrong to try and educate or attempt to humble me at all.

I've got my pad of paper and pen ready, can you guys please teach us all again why it's necessary, and how it's responsible to shoot an animal from that distance.... o-|| :roll:


----------



## PBH

shaun larsen said:


> ^^ well if that's how you classify lazy, everyone who shoots a rifle or muzzy at animals further than 100 yards is guilty of being lazy as well


i agree. The challenging part of hunting, in my opinion, is seeing how close I can get.

I don't understand the distance thing -- especially with archery. I think it comes from a "rifle hunter" perspective. Blame it on the dedicated hunter program. If you come from a rifle hunting background, I suspect that you'll bring your rifle hunting tactics to the archery hunt. Combine that with today's archery equipment, and that new archery hunters never had to hunt with that old Browning Bantam 50# bow that many of us learned to kill deer with --- and guess what? You have hunters that think that it's OK to take 100+ yard shots. Because "I practice at that distance all the time..."

Whatever floats your boat. I'm going to see just how close I can get before I take a shot. That's why I wear camo.


----------



## robertsfam

This is sweet every one is butt hurt over how far I shot! I love it! So here we go getting close I have done it my first deer was kill at 15 yards 4x4 I started at 70 yards and got to 15 yards deer 2 was a 3x3 that I saw at a 150yards got to 30 yards and so I did that for 4 deer getting close I'm sneak as sh&@ if I want to be 
I started hunting with a bow my first kill was with a bow. All 6 animals I have shot with my bow I got them all I have never lost one. how many of you can say that? Now to make you mad my buddy just got his deer at a 140 yards it ran 20 yards and dropped! Long shots are here for good. And just for how all of you are being about this I will never take a shot that is under a 100 yards again!!!! 
Love this [email protected]&


----------



## wyogoob

robertsfam said:


> This is sweet every one is butt hurt over how far I shot! I love it! So here we go getting close I have done it my first deer was kill at 15 yards 4x4 I started at 70 yards and got to 15 yards deer 2 was a 3x3 that I saw at a 150yards got to 30 yards and so I did that for 4 deer getting close I'm sneak as sh&@ if I want to be
> I started hunting with a bow my first kill was with a bow. All 6 animals I have shot with my bow I got them all I have never lost one. how many of you can say that? Now to make you mad my buddy just got his deer at a 140 yards it ran 20 yards and dropped! Long shots are here for good. And just for how all of you are being about this I will never take a shot that is under a 100 yards again!!!!
> Love this [email protected]&


Hang in there robertsfam; it's a tough crowd.

I recommend changing all your yardage numbers to meters, you know, metric. That'll back some of them off for a while. :lol:


----------



## robertsfam

wyogoob said:


> robertsfam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sweet every one is butt hurt over how far I shot! I love it! So here we go getting close I have done it my first deer was kill at 15 yards 4x4 I started at 70 yards and got to 15 yards deer 2 was a 3x3 that I saw at a 150yards got to 30 yards and so I did that for 4 deer getting close I'm sneak as sh&@ if I want to be
> I started hunting with a bow my first kill was with a bow. All 6 animals I have shot with my bow I got them all I have never lost one. how many of you can say that? Now to make you mad my buddy just got his deer at a 140 yards it ran 20 yards and dropped! Long shots are here for good. And just for how all of you are being about this I will never take a shot that is under a 100 yards again!!!!
> Love this [email protected]&
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there robertsfam; it's a tough crowd.
> 
> I recommend changing all your yardage numbers to meters, you know, metric. That'll back some of them off for a while. :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm good I love it


----------



## bwhntr

robertsfam said:


> This is sweet every one is butt hurt over how far I shot! I love it! So here we go getting close I have done it my first deer was kill at 15 yards 4x4 I started at 70 yards and got to 15 yards deer 2 was a 3x3 that I saw at a 150yards got to 30 yards and so I did that for 4 deer getting close I'm sneak as sh&@ if I want to be
> I started hunting with a bow my first kill was with a bow. All 6 animals I have shot with my bow I got them all I have never lost one. how many of you can say that? Now to make you mad my buddy just got his deer at a 140 yards it ran 20 yards and dropped! Long shots are here for good. And just for how all of you are being about this I will never take a shot that is under a 100 yards again!!!!
> Love this [email protected]&


Actually not everyone...I couldn't care less.


----------



## DarKHorN

Who gives a flyin flug congrats on the kill shots 1yd or 1000yds its dead.


----------



## shaun larsen

DarKHorN said:


> Who gives a flyin flug congrats on the kill shots 1yd or 1000yds its dead.


 :O||: thank god!! a normal person!! dead is dead!!



robertsfam said:


> All 6 animals I have shot with my bow I got them all I have never lost one. how many of you can say that?


dont get too ****y... im all for long shots, i do it myself. but if you keep shooting that far, you WILL eventually lose one. hell ive seen animals get hit in the 'X' at 30 yards that were never recovered. 6 animals isnt really that many to be killed with a bow. id be much more impressed if you could say the same at 60 animals. i know i cant... your streak will run out. EVERYONE loses an animal at some point. we've all done it. if you havent lost one yet, that just means you havent hunted long enough. its going to happen. and it WILL humble you when you do...


----------



## robertsfam

shaun larsen said:


> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a flyin flug congrats on the kill shots 1yd or 1000yds its dead.
> 
> 
> 
> :O||: thank god!! a normal person!! dead is dead!!
> 
> 
> 
> robertsfam said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 6 animals I have shot with my bow I got them all I have never lost one. how many of you can say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont get too ****y... im all for long shots, i do it myself. but if you keep shooting that far, you WILL eventually lose one. hell ive seen animals get hit in the 'X' at 30 yards that were never recovered. 6 animals isnt really that many to be killed with a bow. id be much more impressed if you could say the same at 60 animals. i know i cant... your streak will run out. EVERYONE loses an animal at some point. we've all done it. if you havent lost one yet, that just means you havent hunted long enough. its going to happen. and it WILL humble you when you do...
Click to expand...

I know 6 is not a lot but only been bow hunting for 8 years and I know the time will come where I will loses one and it will suck but I'm the hunter that will not go out and still try to kill a deer after hitting one. The one I hit is the one I get 
Found or not found


----------



## elkfromabove

I've read through this thread and have yet to see anyone mention what I consider the biggest concern, and that is the perception taken by hunters, mostly rifle, that bowhunting is becoming easier and easier and it's time to make things more "fair". We've already lost statewide archery because of it and we've already heard talk of shortening the season. What will we see next? Oh, there's the extended areas and seasons, unlimited archery elk tags, either sex options for elk and the extended, timing of the archery seasons, or even the separation of the archery season from the rifle season. With all of this advanced technology and confidence most people believe that the success rate of archery hunters is becoming much closer to that of the rifle hunters than it was in times past. It isn't true, but I suspect most of us think it is!

I personally don't care how far you can shoot that arrow accurately while practicing, but I worry that others think that is the norm or is becoming the norm for hunting. It isn't and never will be! Nor should it! I don't care how much you practice, that animal you're now shooting at didn't practice with you and isn't always going to stand there like your 3D target! And at 100 yards, you're not going to see the little twigs, breeze directions, the other deer in the shadows that darts in front or behind, or even the camo'ed archer trying to shoot from the other direction. There's reasons why archery seasons are separate seasons and I, for one, prefer to keep it that way!


----------



## PBH

robertsfam said:


> I started hunting with a bow my first kill was with a bow.





robertsfam said:


> I know 6 is not a lot but only been bow hunting for 8 years...


A whole 8 years, eh? Well, that explains a lot...


----------



## bwhntr

Lmao! You have no idea how smart my daughters were at 8...they are now genius status at 15!


----------



## Duckholla

robertsfam said:


> Long shots are here for good. And just for how all of you are being about this I will never take a shot that is under a 100 yards again!!!!
> Love this [email protected]&


Okay, but please don't ground us and take away our Playstations! We'll be good, we promise! :roll:


----------



## Bo0YaA

lol glad to see the same argument is goin on here that's goin on in the muzzy section. I guess if you take shots that are outside other peoples comfort zones you are considered unethical. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

shaun larsen said:


> dont get too ****y... im all for long shots, i do it myself. but if you keep shooting that far, you WILL eventually lose one. hell ive seen animals get hit in the 'X' at 30 yards that were never recovered. 6 animals isnt really that many to be killed with a bow. id be much more impressed if you could say the same at 60 animals. i know i cant... your streak will run out. EVERYONE loses an animal at some point. we've all done it. if you havent lost one yet, that just means you havent hunted long enough. its going to happen. and it WILL humble you when you do...


Outstanding post. +100.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

robertsfam said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a flyin flug congrats on the kill shots 1yd or 1000yds its dead.
> 
> 
> 
> :O||: thank god!! a normal person!! dead is dead!!
> 
> 
> 
> robertsfam said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 6 animals I have shot with my bow I got them all I have never lost one. how many of you can say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont get too ****y... im all for long shots, i do it myself. but if you keep shooting that far, you WILL eventually lose one. hell ive seen animals get hit in the 'X' at 30 yards that were never recovered. 6 animals isnt really that many to be killed with a bow. id be much more impressed if you could say the same at 60 animals. i know i cant... your streak will run out. EVERYONE loses an animal at some point. we've all done it. if you havent lost one yet, that just means you havent hunted long enough. its going to happen. and it WILL humble you when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know 6 is not a lot but only been bow hunting for 8 years and I know the time will come where I will loses one and it will suck but* I'm the hunter that will not go out and still try to kill a deer after hitting one. The one I hit is the one I get
> Found or not found*
Click to expand...

If this is your mentality then feel free to shoot from as far as you want. The "I can shoot 5 deer a year crowd as long as I am wounding and not recovering them" are the ones that I take issue with.


----------



## jpolson

In 2000 Dave Cousins shot the National Archery Association record for mens compound at 90meters (about 100 yards). He shot a 685 out of 720. That means he missed the 10 ring roughly 1/2 of the time. That is shorter than either of your shots, in better conditions, with target specific conditions, on a non moving target, with a shooter that is much better than you.

If you want to claim that you feel comfortable making those shots, feel free. But they are not ethical. Period.


----------



## Mountain Time

shaun larsen said:


> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a flyin flug congrats on the kill shots 1yd or 1000yds its dead.
> 
> 
> 
> :O||: thank god!! a normal person!! dead is dead!!
Click to expand...

Darkhorn, Who gives a flying 'flug'? Apparently the OP, hence the chest beating title telling us how far his kill shots were. Why don't you understand that's the problem?

If you can't see why long range shooting is bad for the sport of archery....One word comes to mind, lemmings. A few are gathering and headed towards the cliff so it must be alright. Right? How long does it take for an arrow to travel 128 yards? How accurate are MOST archers at 50 yards, let alone a 100+? How far can a deer/elk move in one second? One relaxed step by a feeding animal and your 'heart' shot has now gone through the guts.

Guess what, archery is community (like lemmings) where people learn from each other and what we do effects one another. That's why what you do matters to the rest of us. If I shoot deer on the front that run into people's back yard and die does that matter to you? Sure it does, because that kind of crap can get that unit shut down.

People keep saying were headed for the cliff with long range shooting but you 'know' better. The simple fact is, the longer the shot the greater the margin of error. Shaun just pointed out that it's a matter of time before a hunter wounds game. Why not try to minimize that chance by getting closer.

We need to be urging people to take the most ethical shots possible and show respect for the animal's life. The most ethical shot is, at close range on an animal that is unaware of your presence and in a broadside to slightly quartering position. That's a shot that you should feel proud to tell others about. It's pretty easy to get within a 100 yards of an animal after that is when the true hunting begins&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## brucifr

It’s obvious that anyone making any kind of logical argument on this subject is wasting they’re time with this guy. Seems like he kind of get’s a thrill from all the attention and is a bit narcissistic as well…a bad combination. He will never change. 
I do however believe that bringing his hunting practices to light on a public forum like this is a positive thing. It’s opened up a dialog for everyone to see and comment on if they wish and the truth has come out. Perhaps it has also helped other long range guys rationalize away poor ethics and personal responsibility, but for the most part, cooler, logical heads have prevailed and offered up some great advice and wisdom on this subject…and for that, thanks robertsfam.


----------



## bwhntr

An interesting point has been brought up. For me this is a bigger issue than "how far the ethics police think you should shoot". Like I said, I really don't care how far you shoot your bow. I dare say MOST archery hunters have no business shooting past 40 yards, but what do I know. I know it isn't for me to decide how others choose to hunt.

However, the bigger issue is wounding game and leaving them and wounding again. This isn't just an archery issue, this happens with ALL weapons. I am not asking that we have new laws and regulations to try to mitigate this, but I would hope that most of us would take the responsible path and police ourselves. If you can't make a perfect shot at 40 yards, then stop shooting deer at 40 yards. GET CLOSER. GET BETTER. Stop doing the same thing over and over expecting different results.


----------



## jahan

bwhntr said:


> An interesting point has been brought up. For me this is a bigger issue than "how far the ethics police think you should shoot". Like I said, I really don't care how far you shoot your bow. I dare say MOST archery hunters have no business shooting past 40 yards, but what do I know. I know it isn't for me to decide how others choose to hunt.
> 
> However, the bigger issue is wounding game and leaving them and wounding again. This isn't just an archery issue, this happens with ALL weapons. I am not asking that we have new laws and regulations to try to mitigate this, but I would hope that most of us would take the responsible path and police ourselves. If you can't make a perfect shot at 40 yards, then stop shooting deer at 40 yards. GET CLOSER. GET BETTER. Stop doing the same thing over and over expecting different results.


+100


----------



## klbzdad

bwhntr said:


> An interesting point has been brought up. For me this is a bigger issue than "how far the ethics police think you should shoot". Like I said, I really don't care how far you shoot your bow. I dare say MOST archery hunters have no business shooting past 40 yards, but what do I know. I know it isn't for me to decide how others choose to hunt.
> 
> However, the bigger issue is wounding game and leaving them and wounding again. This isn't just an archery issue, this happens with ALL weapons. I am not asking that we have new laws and regulations to try to mitigate this, but I would hope that most of us would take the responsible path and police ourselves. If you can't make a perfect shot at 40 yards, then stop shooting deer at 40 yards. GET CLOSER. GET BETTER. Stop doing the same thing over and over expecting different results.


+1000


----------



## GaryFish

EXCELLENT post bwhntr. And I don't even bow hunt. The principle applies to ALL weapons - like you said. Good post.


----------



## pheaz

I know of 3 different bulls from 3 different hunters on the Wasatch LE any weapon that were hit and not found. All shot within 100-150yds with different calibers of rifles. Sooo...

A-should have they tried to get closer?
or
B-should have gave themselves more distance?
or
C-just quit hunting altogether?

So what does the E.P. think about this situation where a bow wasnt involved.
o-|| o-||


----------



## jpolson

150yds is a distance that carries a high likelyhood of a kill with a centerfire rifle (assuming generally accepted caliber was used). So I choose "D" - they acted responsibly in their choice of equipment and had an unfortunate experience with the animals they shot. While they will obviously feel bad, they did not take an unnecessary risk by taking a shot that the equipment is not capable of. They can feel reasonably confident that they did their due dilligence with respect to their weapon choice. Maybe not enough practice or just plain dumb luck.


----------



## pheaz

Good call we will add that as choice D. 2 of the 3 hunters continued to hunt and harvested while the other is still searching. Man I feel bad for this kid he knocked the bull down hard and couldnt recover him, He feels super bad and is still searching for his loss.


----------



## wapiti67

Personally I take offense at the stupidity and unethical behavior of this robertsfam and his feeling of supiorority at taking 100+ yard shots and then bragging about it on my posts...


----------



## MJ73

+1.


----------



## brucifr

Most people feel this way. That’s why it’s so great that this guy created a post like this. I’m sure there are variables that go into the DWRs bow hunting policies that we as hunters don’t even know about. One might be studying trends in bow hunting by viewing forums like this one. It’s no secret that we have some bad apples out there but the comments posted on this subject prove that the majority of us care about the future of our sport and have respect for the wildlife we hunt.

So once again…thanks robertsfam!!! It’s like you thru yourself under the bus for an issue you obviously don’t even care about. You even posted photos of yourself! Your pathetic ego and arrogance has unknowingly served us all and perhaps because of you the extended archery season is here to stay…despite your indifference.


----------



## skeet4l

Nice shooting rf and congrats. If you had said it was uphill through a couple bushes with the sun in your eyes and a 10 mph crosswind I'd have said your nuts and very lucky but it appears everything was perfect, your confidence was there and you obviously came out on top. Many archers never practice out past 50 yds let alone take the shot at an animal, right or wrong how did you feel about it cause that's what really matters. skeet


----------



## robertsfam

skeet4l said:


> Nice shooting rf and congrats. If you had said it was uphill through a couple bushes with the sun in your eyes and a 10 mph crosswind I'd have said your nuts and very lucky but it appears everything was perfect, your confidence was there and you obviously came out on top. Many archers never practice out past 50 yds let alone take the shot at an animal, right or wrong how did you feel about it cause that's what really matters. skeet


I loved it could not have been any more fun both times had my wife and her dad with me family hunting is the best time it was nice to have them see it all happen!


----------



## brucifr

Yeah...it's just to bad you are the pariah of 90% of hunting community and we all know what you look like.


----------



## brucifr

And to all your long range buddies that are trying to spin a 127 yard shot into something redeemable...just remember...you can't polish a turd, (the turd being the 127 yard shot).


----------



## wyogoob

A friendly reminder to all our members that name-calling is against the rules.


----------



## brucifr

Sorry...wont happen again.


----------



## robertsfam

brucifr said:


> Yeah...it's just to bad you are the pariah of 90% of hunting community and we all know what you look like.


 Lol you are taking this way to hard I don't care that you all know what I look like.


----------



## robertsfam

brucifr said:


> Sorry...wont happen again.


 P. s. I love that my post is your most active topic! Thx for wasting your time on me love it [attachment=0:238bmn1n]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1348696322.964235.jpg[/attachment:238bmn1n]
O here's a pic of me fish just so all can see my face good


----------



## Bo0YaA

I bet you used dynamite to get that bass to didn't ya!! you unethical fisherman you!! :mrgreen:


----------



## brucifr

Nice mullet.


----------



## wyogoob

brucifr said:


> Nice mullet.


Compliments are good. (Although I'm not sure I ever seen a nice mullet.)


----------



## wyogoob

robertsfam said:


> brucifr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...wont happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> P. s. I love that my post is your most active topic!.............................
Click to expand...

Uh.....back to the topic.

Do you use 0.010" pins?


----------



## robertsfam

Bo0YaA said:


> I bet you used dynamite to get that bass to didn't ya!! you unethical fisherman you!! :mrgreen:


Dynamite works well lol


----------



## robertsfam

wyogoob said:


> brucifr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mullet.
> 
> 
> 
> Compliments are good. (Although I'm not sure I ever seen a nice mullet.)
Click to expand...

I shoot 0.019


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm really having a hard time deciding who to give the Denver Bronco award on this thread, so many excellent choices.


----------



## jpolson

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I'm really having a hard time deciding who to give the Denver Bronco award on this thread, so many excellent choices.


ooh! ooh! pick me!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No man, you made some great posts.


----------



## blackdog

Shooting and killing game with a bow at distances of 100+ yards must be easy, because the guys who do it never miss or wound game. Just ask them.


----------



## brucifr

Hey sorry everyone for letting my emotions get the best of me yesterday...I wasn't crying or anything I swear. I think the opening line in this thread, "I know I'm going to get some s#*%@ for this but..." led me to think that robertsfam may have an inkling of an idea that his long range hunting might rub some people the wrong way and have some consideration for the other side. But the more I read the more I realized that it was all just comedy...everyone getting all riled up. And you know what...it is funny. And I fell for it. I took myself to seriously...so I'm sorry for being a turd. But seriously Dude...you gotta lose the mulet.


----------



## robertsfam

brucifr said:


> Hey sorry everyone for letting my emotions get the best of me yesterday...I wasn't crying or anything I swear. I think the opening line in this thread, "I know I'm going to get some s#*%@ for this but..." led me to think that robertsfam may have an inkling of an idea that his long range hunting might rub some people the wrong way and have some consideration for the other side. But the more I read the more I realized that it was all just comedy...everyone getting all riled up. And you know what...it is funny. And I fell for it. I took myself to seriously...so I'm sorry for being a turd. But seriously Dude...you gotta lose the mulet.


O no buddy I'm bringing the mullet back


----------



## robertsfam

brucifr said:


> Hey sorry everyone for letting my emotions get the best of me yesterday...I wasn't crying or anything I swear. I think the opening line in this thread, "I know I'm going to get some s#*%@ for this but..." led me to think that robertsfam may have an inkling of an idea that his long range hunting might rub some people the wrong way and have some consideration for the other side. But the more I read the more I realized that it was all just comedy...everyone getting all riled up. And you know what...it is funny. And I fell for it. I took myself to seriously...so I'm sorry for being a turd. But seriously Dude...you gotta lose the mulet.


And yes I know my long range hunting would not make people happy but I love hunting in any way may it with a long bow my long range gun or my hand gun it all gets my blood pumping! I think we all can get on the same side with that we do the things that make us happy and that we love


----------



## wyogoob

As a moderator I shouldn't take sides, but I'm with brucifr on this one; no mullets.....kill an elk with a bow at 150 yards; who cares, but please no mullets.  


One more mullet pic and I'll put up a pic of me with an afro hairdo and bell bottoms.


----------



## Moostickles

brucifr said:


> ...you can't polish a turd.


Actually you can, MythBusters did a special on it...


----------



## brucifr

Was it purdy?


----------



## skeet4l

Wyo, I use a .010 pin and have to add that if your eyes aren't what they used to be you may want to size up. Even with a light it's hard for me to see without my glasses (left eye is near sighted), the advantage is shooting 127 yds  and not covering half the target. With my glasses on I have to keep my head as straight forward as I can. It's really not an option to leave the glasses anymore. skeet


----------



## DarKHorN

shaun larsen said:


> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a flyin flug congrats on the kill shots 1yd or 1000yds its dead.
Click to expand...

 :O||: thank god!! a normal person!! dead is dead!!

Shaun you do know if you had been the OP, I would feel totally different. Just Sayin


----------



## bwhntr

I stated earlier I really don't care about your shooting. I don't know you, nor do I care to. However, the unethical behavior you have shown with your hairstylest is beyond offensive. I will not sit here and look at such deplorable pics. GARY??? You banned Tex for a pic of Johnny Cash flipping the bird, but you allow offensive mullet pics??? WTF?


----------



## GaryFish

bwhntr said:


> GARY??? You banned Tex for a pic of Johnny Cash flipping the bird, but you allow offensive mullet pics??? WTF?


If we banned folks because of mullets, there would be like 6 forum members left!


----------



## shaun larsen

DarKHorN said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a flyin flug congrats on the kill shots 1yd or 1000yds its dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O||: thank god!! a normal person!! dead is dead!!
> 
> Shaun you do know if you had been the OP, I would feel totally different. Just Sayin
Click to expand...

yeah im sure you would. lots of people hate me for just being me  you wouldnt be the first and i promise you wouldnt be the last o-||


----------



## bwhntr

It's true...I don't like Shaun, not even a little bit.


----------



## martymcfly73

bwhntr said:


> It's true...I don't like Shaun, not even a little bit.


His fan club grows by the day.


----------



## shaun larsen

Let's be honest, there's alot to hate


----------



## elkfromabove

He murders ducks, carps, and does? Then, I don't think I like him either!! (On second thought, maybe the does are acceptable, since I have a Cottonwood doe tag, so maybe I like him a little! Dang, it's such a tough decision to make!)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

What's not to like about Sean, I mean Shawn, er I mean Shaun, he's a young kid with a lot of talent, and energy who loves to hunt with every fiber of his being. That being said he is an annoying little brat with an ego the size of texas and an inferiority complex that is only rivaled by 14 year old girls. Plus his balls are WAY bigger than his brains which makes for some interesting stories as well. Hell, he reminds me of me 30 years ago...


----------



## DarKHorN

TEX-O-BOB said:


> What's not to like about Sean, I mean Shawn, er I mean Shaun, he's a young kid with a lot of talent, and energy who loves to hunt with every fiber of his being. That being said he is an annoying little brat with an ego the size of texas and an inferiority complex that is only rivaled by 14 year old girls. Plus his balls are WAY bigger than his brains which makes for some interesting stories as well. Hell, he reminds me of me 30 years ago...


 I still see some similarities Tex just sayin... :mrgreen:


----------



## shaun larsen

DarKHorN said:


> I still see some similarities Tex just sayin... :mrgreen:


Funny. I see alot of similarities between you and a white crayon... just kinda there, but never has anything useful to add. Just sayin


----------



## wyogoob

shaun larsen said:


> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still see some similarities Tex just sayin... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. I see alot of similarities between you and a white crayon... just kinda there, but never has anything useful to add. Just sayin
Click to expand...

shaun, have you eaten some of those 817 carp? You act like you may have some Mercury poisoning. All of us *Mods* are worried about you.


----------



## martymcfly73

wyogoob said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still see some similarities Tex just sayin... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. I see alot of similarities between you and a white crayon... just kinda there, but never has anything useful to add. Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shaun, have you eaten some of those 817 carp? You act like you may have some Mercury poisoning. All of us *Mods* are worried about you.
Click to expand...

BAHAHAHA! ! I would say it comes from the coots too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Dont forget all the spoonies he shoots AND eats...  :O•-:


----------



## shaun larsen

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dont forget all the spoonies he shoots AND eats...  :O•-:


no where in the proc does it say they need to be consumed by the person who kills them or even humans for that matter


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":6cgmuz27]Dont forget all the spoonies he shoots AND eats...  :O•-:


no where in the proc does it say they need to be consumed by the person who kills them or even humans for that matter [/quote:6cgmuz27]

My dogs LOVE duck!


----------



## klbzdad

I heard TEX can shoot a duck with his bow at 128 yards, in flight, in a snow storm, at night......can it be true?


----------



## Moostickles

klbzdad said:


> I heard TEX can shoot a duck with his bow at 128 yards, in flight, in a snow storm, at night......can it be true?


 You forgot "with his eyes closed"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard TEX can shoot a duck with his bow at 128 yards, in flight, in a snow storm, at night......can it be true?
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot "with his eyes closed"
Click to expand...

Na, I'd need my eyes open... 8)


----------



## Moostickles

TEX-O-BOB said:


> UtahHuntingDirect said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard TEX can shoot a duck with his bow at 128 yards, in flight, in a snow storm, at night......can it be true?
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot "with his eyes closed"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, I'd need my eyes open... 8)
Click to expand...

Well that's disappointing, I guess you're not as good as I had originally thought...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Gettin old sux, what can I say...


----------



## bkelz

I don't blame you for wanting to shot that far. If i had the right setup, equip, exc. I would do the same.

My ONLY problem with shooting long distances, no matter if you think your Robin Hood is that,

down range, wind can cause much problems resulting in an unethical hit. And most people cannot account for wind drift on a bow.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Its not the wind thats a problem any good archer has probably shot enough to know how to compensate for it, even at a hundred yards. 

Its the game your hunting. Mule deer have a knack for ducking bucking or moving at the sound of your bow. It might not be much but it can account for a poor hit.


----------



## jahan

The speed of sound is 1125 ft/sec, most bows shoot under 300 ft/sec. So at 40 yards (120 feet) it takes the arrow approximately .4 seconds to get to the animal, but the animal hears it .1 sec. I have saw deer jump the string at 40 yards, they have a very quick reaction time. So now lets jump out to 127 yards (381 feet). It takes the arrow 1.27 seconds to get to the animal, but the animal hears it within in .34 secs, so it has nearly a second to react which doesn't sound like much, but if it can jump the string at 40 imagine what it can do with that amount of time. I point this out not to say someone should or shouldn't shoot at these distances, but just to put some hard numbers to what it actually means to shoot that far, basically along the same lines as swbuckmaster is getting at. 

Each their own, my personal ethics is that is too far of a bow. My point is you can make that shot as much as you want on a stationary target, but once you are shooting that far at an animal that jump the string at 40 yards, that makes me quezzy in the stomach. One of my biggest fears with hunting is wounding an animal and not recovering it, so I feel I should do everything in my power to keep that from happening.


----------

